# I hate pot holes



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Plenty of pot holes here in Minnesota. I have never had a tire blow on a pot hole in nearly 40 years of driving here, and I am sure that is just good luck. I am using 16" wheels with snow tires for the winter, and will keep them on in the spring until the worst of the pot holes are patched. The 17" OE wheels I suspect are more vulnerable with less sidewall to protect them. Maybe the lower profile tires are more vulnerable to damage and blowouts too.

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Maybe this is your once in a lifetime pot hole blow out, and now you got it out of the way.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets hope it was bad and iwas only going 30ish when i hit it was a little odd but a couple of days before that I took it to the dealership and rotated the tires when I left it was weird all the tire moniters were messed up and they said they didnt nothing wrong that it was like that so all the tire pressures were diffrent so that might of made it blow to


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Your insurance might cover it. Still a pain though. You might want to get the car realigned, or at least checked.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

the lack of a spare is probably the most unnerving thing about this car... that is something that i truly do not like. I need to pony up the $$ and convert it over to the spare tire set up. I've had plenty of blow outs and flats in my life, and being towed home sucks. 

Last time i had the dealer price every little piece and part to convert it over, it was over $400 to put the spare in it so it looks OEM.  Guess i'll tackle that after the holidays.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

the insurance wont cover itso the tire was paid for out of my pocket and i had a buddy bring me his cobalt ss spare tire and wouldnt fit sothe ony choice i had was a tow


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

pureBS said:


> Lets hope it was bad and iwas only going 30ish when i hit it was a little odd but a couple of days before that I took it to the dealership and rotated the tires when I left it was weird all the tire moniters were messed up and they said they didnt nothing wrong that it was like that so all the tire pressures were diffrent so that might of made it blow to


No. The tire pressure monitors didn't cause your tire to blowout. Next time, watch the road.



Dale_K said:


> Your insurance might cover it. Still a pain though. You might want to get the car realigned, or at least checked.


Insurance? FOR A TIRE? JTFC. If you can't afford $200 to replace a tire, you've got no god-damned business owning a car, let alone a new one.


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

im a college student i have other bills besides the car and yes 200 is alot for me when i had to make the car payment the next day but i didnt just have to pay for the tire i had to pay to get it towed to so all in all it cost me close to 400


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

sounds like you should have bought an 89 civic?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I needed something that would be trust worthy


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

pureBS said:


> I needed something that would be trust worthy


You didn't need a new vehicle, but that's beside the point now. You couldn't use the chevy roadside for the tow?


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I did they only cover $100 then you have to pay the rest


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

If you have had plenty of blown and flat tires in your life then why would you buy a car that doesn't come with a spare? 
just saying.... hehe


ps: I miss my 89 Civic sometimes, cable clutch and no power steering! lol


----------



## pureBS (Sep 10, 2011)

I miss my 1987 trans am it had no spare either and that is my first flat ever


----------

